

Porn Like You Never Seen it Before (SFW) - thenextweb
http://thenextweb.org/2008/10/08/porn-like-you-never-seen-it-before-sfw/

======
petercooper
SomethingAwful did an image version of this (I assume it influenced this
video) called "Porn Not Porn" about a year ago - sadly it's SA member only to
view now, but you can find some examples by doing a Google Images search for
"porn not porn" (as a phrase)

For those into porn but not porn, don't forget to check out Furniture Porn:
<http://furnitureporn.com/>

------
joop
Ha ha ha ha!!!

